
Write Cross-Platform GUI in Swift Like It Is 1998 - liuliu
https://liuliu.me/eyes/write-cross-platform-gui-in-swift-like-it-is-1998/
======
zwetan
cross-platform but not Windows

anyone checked desktop OS market share [0] recently ?

Windows is 77.1%

[0]: [https://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/desktop/worldwide](https://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/desktop/worldwide)

~~~
liuliu
Dear imgui supports Windows, thus, there is no reason cannot be supported. I
indeed will add that while progressing this project. Just at the moment I
don't have access to any Windows dev machine.

